# What is a spec?



## RedChevy (Feb 13, 2005)

Is it just another name for a fish? If so what fish?


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

crappie


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

It comes from speckled bass. That's what we always called them when I was a kid.

Mike


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

In my generation we call them Calicos, I'm only 47 years young.


----------



## fish eater (Jan 4, 2005)

Yep. But remember, anyone that calls them specs, that refers to Black Crappie only, not whites. "Pomoxis Nigromaculatus" is the latin name for Black Crappie off the top of my head. And I can't remember in which order, but that translates to something like "Black speckled cheek", or "Speckled black cheek". Something like that. Besides a Crappie's scrappiness, abundance, and excellant table fare, another thing that makes them such a cool fish is all their nicknames. A Crappie has more aliases than a western outlaw. If you ever want to use some other Crappie nicknames, try these: Strawberry Bass, Speckled Perch, Calico, Papermouth, Bachelor Perch, Tinmouth, Slab, for starters. There's others but I can't remember em all. Such an awesome fish.


----------



## AutoModGod (Jan 14, 2003)

FWIW,

I lived and fished in many mid-western states and the only place that I have heard a Crappie called a spec is in Michigan.

I did not know that some folks assume that the nickname spec refers only to black crappies. Live and learn, but I will probably continue to call both black and white crappies specs.  Although come to think of it, I am not sure I have caught a white crappie in Michigan.


----------



## lumpy (Sep 3, 2004)

sac-a-lait (sacolay) in Cajun land. Catch them there about 2-3 pounds on average.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

In the UP and in Northern Ontario a spec is short for speckled trout or Brook Trout. But, they're the same ones who call a walleye a pickerel. :lol: 
Up there a Crappie is a Calico Bass.


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

Dont forget Lamp lighter


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Was told when I was kid by my dad they were called specs, and have called them that all my life. Many different names for crappie is right. I think people like to find something better than the name of something from your toilet!  :lol:


----------



## XXXdisel77 (Dec 16, 2004)

They call them specs down south a lot. If you have ever watched Bill Dance then you know what I'm talking about. Darn I can't seem to catch them this winter. I fished right next to some guys that were tearing them up in broad daylight, and I just couldn't get them to bite. They were using bright orange homemade ice flies with no bait. They have the technique down and I mean DOWN! Heck I'm starting to forget what crappies look like it has been that long since I have caught one. Good luck to all!!!!! Wont have ice much longer so get out there while you can. I was going to go out this morning, but tore my muscle from my shoulder blade last night in the gym, and now I can hardly turn my head. Looks like I'm stuck inside for a bit now. Hopefully I can get out on the ice again this year.


----------



## 9mmruger1 (Apr 3, 2002)

PWood said:


> In the UP and in Northern Ontario a spec is short for speckled trout or Brook Trout. But, they're the same ones who call a walleye a pickerel. :lol:
> Up there a Crappie is a Calico Bass.



Some of us in So MI also call them "checks" as well.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> speckled trout


Thats is a saltwater species,dam good eating and fun catching also.

As for freshwater specks refer to crappie,which are aslo good eating and fun catching.Neither of one that I have caught recently either.


----------

